# Plural: aõs, ões



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente tudo bem?

Tenho uma dúvida com o plural em português

A terminação "ão"

Ela pode passar ao plural de três formar diferentes

ão = ões
ão = ães
ão = ãos

É verdade que não tem regra para isto?

Um amigo me disse que embora não tenha regra, não é dificil para nós que falamos espanhol, porque são as mesmas terminações sem a letra N

ones = ões     aviones = aviões, limones = limões
anes = ães     panes = pães, capitanes = capitães
anos = ãos      manos = mãos, hermanos = irmãos

O que acham?*


----------



## Vanda

Acho ótimo!  Conforme seu amigo disse, não há uma regra específica. É mais o caso de saber a origem da palavra - o que 99% de nós não sabe. Sabemos mais pelo uso mesmo do que por outro motivo. Tanto que algumas palavras que não são de uso diário sempre ficamos na dúvida sobre como formar o plural.
Anciãos ou anciães? Todos e mais uma:
Pl.: -ãos, -ães e -ões.][F.: Do lat. vulg. *_antianus_]


Um artigo sobre estes plurais.


----------



## Istriano

_volcanes_: vulcães, vulcãos, vulcões
_ciudadanos_: cidadãos, mas muita gente fala: cidadões,

aqui pode ver onde moram as pessoas que mais erram:

http://www.google.com/trends?q=cidad%C3%B5es



aqui pode ver a frequencia relativa  de  cidadãos: cidadões
http://www.google.com/trends?q=cidadões,+cidadãos&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

muito bacana né


e aqui:  vulcãos, vulcões, vulcães
http://www.google.com/trends?q=vulcãos,+vulcões,+vulcães&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

*Vulcões *é praticamente a única opção, e a que foge à regra do espanhol:  _volcanes = vulcões._


----------



## vf2000

Istriano said:


> _volcanes_:
> aqui pode ver onde moram as pessoas que mais erram:
> 
> http://www.google.com/trends?q=cidad%C3%B5es



Legal o seu ranking. Só que ele mostra onde moram as pessoas que PROCURAM aquela palavra e não as que mais erram. A minha Salvador aparece como a que procura mais a palavra "cidadões" (garfia errada, mas também mostra que em Salvador estão os brasileiros que buscam mais por "cidadãos", grafia correta. 

E agora, dá pra concluir o quê? 
AxÉ


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Muito interessante Vanda e Istriano

Vejo que não é sempre só tirar a N da terminação espanhola haha, mas serve bastante na maioria dos casos acho.

Em espanhol é tão fácil o plural das palavras (adiciona-se S às vogais e ES às consoantes)*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ignacio, como hispanohablante tenés ciertamente una ventaja para encontrar los plurales en portugués. Con tan pocas excepciones, como *verão-verões*, la "regla de dedo" que ponés es la forma más fácil de determinar el plural en portugués.

Recuerdo haber leído un artículo en portugués, en el que el autor proponía para los lusófonos  utilizar el idioma español para conocer fácilmente cuál es el plural correcto de las palabras. Lamentablemente no encuentro el enlace a dicho artículo. 

Saludos.


----------



## babyray

Olá, no meu livro há esta explicação: 
_"se a palavra termina em -ão e a última sílaba não é enfatizada, adicione -s_
_órgãos órgãos_
_Se a palavra termina em -ão e a última sílaba é enfatizada, adicione -s ou -ões ou -ães_
_irmão irmãos_
_melão melões_
_capitão capitães_
_O caso de "melão melões" é o mais freqüênte, enquanto "capitães" é o caso menos freqüênte. Só há uns poucos exemplos como pães e alemães."_

Primeiro, não entendo a diferencia entre sílaba não enfatizada e enfatizada, segundo gostaria de saber se há uma lista com estes poucos plurais em "ães".

Muito obrigada!


----------



## dexterciyo

babyray said:


> Primeiro, não entendo a diferencia entre sílaba não enfatizada e enfatizada





Enfatizada = acentuada


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Além de "verões - veranos" e "vulcões - volcanes" que fogem a regra do plural em espanhol

Achei cirurgiões - cirujanos

Conhecem outros?*


----------



## will.espmx

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Além de "verões - veranos" e "vulcões - volcanes" que fogem à regra do plural em espanhol
> 
> Achei cirurgiões - cirujanos
> 
> Conhecem outros?*



*ciudadanos           cidadãos
catalanes             catalães
corazones            corações
informaciones     informações
guardianes  guardiões
villanos                 vilões
artesanos             artesãos
aldeanos               aldeões
faisanes                faisãos
alemanes              alemães
panes                     pães*


Você pode ler mais sobre o assunto nos sites a seguir:
http://www.filologia.org.br/ixcnlf/15/05.htm
http://www.liceodigital.com/portugues/nomes.htm
http://www.mundomanuales.com/manuales/1199.pdf


----------



## Outsider

Ignacio_arg said:


> *É verdade que não tem regra para isto?
> 
> Um amigo me disse que embora não tenha regra, não é dificil para nós que falamos espanhol, porque são as mesmas terminações sem a letra N
> 
> ones = ões     aviones = aviões, limones = limões
> anes = ães     panes = pães, capitanes = capitães
> anos = ãos      manos = mãos, hermanos = irmãos*


A regra é que correspondem _quase sempre _às terminações do espanhol. Mas com algumas exceções, geralmente devidas a analogia. Um caso especial curioso é a palavra "castelhano". Aqui não encontramos a terminação esperada "-ãos"... Parece-me que a explicação é que a palavra "castelhano" é um castelhanismo! Em português medieval o que se dizia era "castelão" -- repare também na evolução diferente do "ll".


----------



## Istriano

Hoje em dia está se impondo o plural em -ões:



> A frequência de tipo pode atuar sobre as generalizações
> analógicas, fazendo com que, no grupo de plurais em – ão ,
> itens etimológicos em – ãos ou –ães  adotem plural em –ões ,
> já que este é o mais frequente para palavras que terminam
> em – ão  no singular; no grupo de plurais em –l e em ditongo



fonte:_ PLURAIS_ IRREGULARES DO PORTUGUÊS BRASILEIRO 




*OS CEM ERROS MAIS COMUNS NA NOSSA LÍNGUA*



> Todos somos "_cidadões_". O _plural_ de _cidadão_ é cidadãos


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Istriano said:


> Todos somos "_cidadões". O plural de cidadão é cidadãos_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Então, a regra do espanhol já era._
Click to expand...

_
*Mas isso é um erro né?*_


----------



## Ignacio_arg

will.espmx said:


> *ciudadanos           cidadãos
> catalanes             catalães
> corazones            corações
> informaciones     informações
> guardianes  guardiões
> villanos                 vilões
> artesanos             artesãos
> aldeanos               aldeões
> faisanes                faisãos
> alemanes              alemães
> panes                     pães*
> 
> 
> Você pode ler mais sobre o assunto nos sites a seguir:
> http://www.filologia.org.br/ixcnlf/15/05.htm
> http://www.liceodigital.com/portugues/nomes.htm
> http://www.mundomanuales.com/manuales/1199.pdf


*Você não entendeu muito bem a minha pergunta

O que eu queria conhecer eram palavras onde a terminação fosse diferente, porque na grande maioria dos casos é só tirar o N do espanhol

Vilões, Faisões, Aldeões e Guardiões (Villanos, Faisanes, Aldeanos y Guardianes) sim era o que queria *


----------



## Istriano

Volcanes ---> Vulcões  
(nunca vi _vulcães _embora esteja correto).


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Mas isso é um erro né?*





> ''Os plurais de “cidadão” e “guardião”, por exemplo, deveriam ser “cidadãos” e “guardiães”, mas
> as formas “cidadões” e “guardiões” já são registradas no corpus  _Lael Fala,_ embora essas não sejam as formas etimológicas.''


http://www.abralin.org/revista/RV9N1/1_1.pdf


----------

